# Up spiral or down spiral solid carbide?



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi

I'm going to need some of these for the Woodrat I've got coming. I suddenly realized that my UK supplier has sets of these (1/4", 3/8" and 1/2") at only 2/3rds of the price they charge for them individually. I suspect they won't be that for long and as the Pound falls further new stock will be more expensive, so I'd like to get some now.
I've no experience of them. Which are more likely to be useful, the up spiral or the down spiral ones,please?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

I would suggest both, anytime you can get a great deal on router bits grab them...

You can't have too many router bits..

===



istracpsboss said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm going to need some of these for the Woodrat I've got coming. I suddenly realized that my UK supplier has sets of these (1/4", 3/8" and 1/2") at only 2/3rds of the price they charge for them individually. I suspect they won't be that for long and as the Pound falls further new stock will be more expensive, so I'd like to get some now.
> I've no experience of them. Which are more likely to be useful, the up spiral or the down spiral ones,please?
> ...


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

It seems to me that "up" and "down" are relative. Sometimes up is actually down. 

That is to say, it depends on how the router is being used. For edge routing over an empty space, a down spiral might be most convenient, while in a router table, an up spiral, now turned upside down, might be the best.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

Bj is correct, you should get both while the price is right. Never turn down a good deal. 

As I've said many times before, they each have their uses.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Many thanks for the responses. I must admit that it hadn't occured to me that of course using them in a router table will work the opposite way round, so I'd need both.

Thanks!


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I believe the bits made for and recommended by Woodrat are HSS and not carbide. Look at this deal carefully checking for that before purchasing.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes, they are, but I think that is primarily for the dovetail bits, where you can get a more delicate shape and finish out of HSS. I get the impression that solid carbide straight spiral bits are considered useful as well for other work.

Incidentally, I've found an even cheaper source of sets in the States (MCLS)

Cheers

Peter


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah, I'm loving the MLCS pricing on the spiral sets... have one (upcut) on the way, holding out on downcuts until I need them, but the upcut I wanted to have on hand.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ok, time out. There is a problem understanding how these bits work. Up and down does not make any difference between table mounted or free hand use. This is how they work:
An up cut spiral pulls debris out of the cut towards the router and is best for solid wood.
A down cut spiral pushes debris away from the router and into the cut. This type of bit is used for cutting part way through plywood and surfaces with veneer or laminate attached. This prevents pulling the laminations apart.
A compression or combination spiral bit is used for making cuts through plywood or material with veneer or laminates. The cutting action squeezes the material together to prevent tear out.
All of these bits should be solid carbide. HSS bits work great on steel but overheat and dull in minutes when working with wood. You can save a lot of trouble trying HSS bits by placing your money in the toilet and flushing it.
Most people will find the up cut spiral bits get used more than other bits, so start with a set of these.


----------



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

Since solid carbide spiral bits are so expensive, I compromised. I bought 1/4", 3/8", 1/2" solid carbide spiral upcut bits. But I bought carbide tipped down shear bits in the same 3 bit diameters which were cheaper. If I need a clean cut with no fuzzies on the edge, I'll use the down shear bits.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I do not think you can generalize the use for each person. It depends on what you are making.

I use the down cut spiral 10 to 1 more than the up cut spiral.


----------

